# Future of TV: 4K or OLED TV?



## sumit_anand (Feb 20, 2013)

No doubt both the tv's are best in their class but their acceptance by the consumers is something which can be said as a negative side to them. The high price of the 4K and 4k broadcasting is something which the 4k manufacturers really need to think hard and as far as the oled tv's are concerned, they haven't been launched in india yet but the stats about the sale of oled tv in korea is a good news about the oled tv lovers. Panasonic says that the future of the tv is oled and not 4k TV and that's the reason that they launched the 4k oled tv at CES 2013. So what do you all think is the future of the tv. oled tv? 4k tv? or the 4k oled tv?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Feb 22, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> No doubt both the tv's are best in their class but their acceptance by the consumers is something which can be said as a negative side to them. The high price of the 4K and 4k broadcasting is something which the 4k manufacturers really need to think hard and as far as the oled tv's are concerned, they haven't been launched in india yet but the stats about the sale of oled tv in korea is a good news about the oled tv lovers. Panasonic says that the future of the tv is oled and not 4k TV and that's the reason that they launched the 4k oled tv at CES 2013. So what do you all think is the future of the tv. oled tv? 4k tv? or the 4k oled tv?



Well, if you didn't know, LG just recently invested $656.7 million into a new production line that will create even thinner and more energy efficient OLED panels.  Once this production line is up and running, the prices of OLED TVs will definitely go down.  I would say we will have to give it some time before the production gets ramped up to optimal numbers.  But with that said, I think OLED panels will become more popular before 4K resolution does.  Keep in mind that 55 inches is about the lowest size that you should utilize 4K resolution, so until OLED panels can be made efficiently in larger sizes, 55 inches is probably the largest OLED panels you may find 4K resolution.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Feb 22, 2013)

As of now, we can really say that the future of tv is oled tv only because it would still take some years before we can see the full benefits of the 4k tv but as far as the oled is concerned, it's not the same case with them. The full advantages of the 4k will be seen only when we have some solutions for 4k broacasting. I also don't see 4k oled tv coming so soon in the market so there is no point talking about them as the next big thing in the market. I really wsih that LG and Samsung both release their oled tv in India quickly so that we can see the real response of the same here as well.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Feb 22, 2013)

ashutosh_jain said:


> As of now, we can really say that the future of tv is oled tv only because it would still take some years before we can see the full benefits of the 4k tv but as far as the oled is concerned, it's not the same case with them. The full advantages of the 4k will be seen only when we have some solutions for 4k broacasting. I also don't see 4k oled tv coming so soon in the market so there is no point talking about them as the next big thing in the market. I really wsih that LG and Samsung both release their oled tv in India quickly so that we can see the real response of the same here as well.



Be patient, my young padawan; OLED TVs will come to India soon enough!  I think most companies realize the importance of OLED TVs, so they're all going to eventually pour money into its development like LG did.  Give it a year or so, and I'm sure the first OLED TVs will pop up in India!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Feb 27, 2013)

Just wait 4 to 5 years and both will become as common as LEDs and Plasmas today.


----------



## sachiv (Feb 28, 2013)

i saw dramatic changes in tv technology like as you heard that some major brands launch new oled tv and 4k models. It simply means that technology is continously improving and changing in a way to attract more consumers. i think both 4k and oled technology improves the viewing experience with more capable processors, accessories and more attractive and tighter applications with other useful features.


----------



## munish51 (Feb 28, 2013)

I am assuming that oled technology is a perfect vehicle for demonstrating high quality image and give entirely new tv viewing experience to their customers and of course next iteration of oled tv will be 4k technology. It is very difficult to find out which technology is going better because its all depends upon the consumer interest and demand.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Mar 15, 2013)

munish51 said:


> I am assuming that oled technology is a perfect vehicle for demonstrating high quality image and give entirely new tv viewing experience to their customers and of course next iteration of oled tv will be 4k technology. It is very difficult to find out which technology is going better because its all depends upon the consumer interest and demand.



Personally, I don't believe that it will be based on consumer interest and demand.  Most likely, OLED TVs will become popular before 4K does simply due to the amount of 4K content available.  In addition, in order to make 4K content possible for the average users, telecommunications companies have to invest millions upon millions of dollars to upgrade the infrastructure.  That will take some time.  The prices of OLED TVs will most likely drop significantly by the time 4K streams will be possible.  

However, that is not to say that I don't believe 4K will be popular.  It's quite the opposite.  4K will thrive -- it'll just take longer to implement fully.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Mar 15, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Just wait 4 to 5 years and both will become as common as LEDs and Plasmas today.



That timeline may be relevant for 4K TVs but I strongly expect OLED TVs to become mainstream within the coming 2-3 years.


----------

